# Deer Grunts



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Finally got around to finishing these up. I was working on these when I went to the Waco Turners Swap. I had made Kevin one and gave it to him there. The FBE is his wood. I never posted them to sell. Was cleaning up the call room and found them in a case so I finished the FBE and Green dyed BLM Burl this weekend.

This call is Black (edit)Locust Burl from @Buga tipped with African Blackwood





These 2 calls are crosscut Osage from @dbroswoods . The first one is tipped with African Blackwood









This one is BLM BUrl from @Mike1950 dyed and stabilized green tipped with African Blackwood





The last one is Kevins beautiful FBE stabilized and tipped with Bloodwood (SOLD)





Season is over but if anyone is interested in them PM me. $45 each for any one of the top 3 pictured.
I will take $60 for the BLMB or the FBE. The only reason I am letting the FBE go is I have a good bit of Kevin's wood left and will be making more calls and thought somebody may want a piece as well. I will throw in a call blank(in-stabilized) of FBE with this call as well. I have been stabilizing almost all the wood I got from him the last couple months in order to maintain the beautiful color. Thanks for looking guys




Rodney

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Beautiful calls Rodney!! Depth on that finish is amazing!!! Very nicely done in all respects.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 29, 2017)

Very very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Jan 29, 2017)

Again nice set of calls, finish looks superb got to love some black Ash burl its beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Jan 29, 2017)

Beautiful calls! Love the finish as well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chanser123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Look great. I think that first one might be black locust tho as opposed to black ash but I could be wrong. Awesome call tho.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Jan 30, 2017)

Very nice looking calls. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 30, 2017)

chanser123 said:


> Look great. I think that first one might be black locust tho as opposed to black ash but I could be wrong. Awesome call tho.



You are correct. my mind ain't what it should be.

Thanks

Rodney

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Jan 30, 2017)

Even though it might be nasty ole Locust I still like it lol. But I really like Ash, Too bad the ash tree is going to go the way of the Chestnut in the future (Ash Borer Beetle)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2017)

Awesome job Rodney, all beauties!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Jan 30, 2017)

Rodney great looking calls!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## misfire (Jan 31, 2017)

Beautiful calls!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Buga (Feb 10, 2017)

Awesome ...........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Anthony (Feb 10, 2017)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Finally got around to finishing these up. I was working on these when I went to the Waco Turners Swap. I had made Kevin one and gave it to him there. The FBE is his wood. I never posted them to sell. Was cleaning up the call room and found them in a case so I finished the FBE and Green dyed BLM Burl this weekend.
> 
> This call is Black (edit)Locust Burl from @Buga tipped with African Blackwood
> 
> ...


Beautiful work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Feb 15, 2017)

great looking calls I think you have those underpriced but thats me. when I sold calls I got 45 and they were no where as nice as those

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Jeff I usually do sell them for more but since it was pass season thought I would offer them up at a good discount to move them out.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice work! Hard to pick a favorite from that bunch, but that locust burl is pretty sweet! I agree with Jeff... your finish alone is worth $45!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 25, 2017)

Big D put me down for one of the FBE calls from Kevin's wood when you get one done, I love it! Pappy


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Will do Pappy you want it tipped with Blood wood as well or something else?


----------

